

Awesome CSS Image Slider that you can use for free - kushsolitary
http://cssdeck.com/item/308/awesome-rotating-css-image-slider

======
rplnt
At first I had no idea what I'm looking for. Some buttons that don't work,
image that does something on rollover, nothing else.. when I was about to
close the page, it changed. Very confusing. And this was in Chrome which I
tried as a last resort. In Opera it does absolutely nothing.

~~~
binarydreams
Opera and IE do not support CSS3 animations.

------
binarydreams
I did not make the item but would like to know how is it broken ? It looks
fine in my latest chrome (18.0.1025.151) and FF 11.

Full View URL - [http://cssdeck.com/item/preview/308/awesome-rotating-css-
ima...](http://cssdeck.com/item/preview/308/awesome-rotating-css-image-slider)

Any screenshots or videos (can make one with screenr.com) would be helpful. I
would like to know whether it is a problem related to the item or to the
website.

------
binxbolling
Maybe I'm just old... or it's too early in the morning... but this effect
played with my eyes & mind a bit, and not in a good way.

------
krsunny
Im seeing vertical and horizontal scroll bars in the slider div area, not
really what I was expecting.

~~~
binarydreams
try full view

------
dgunn
I'm using the latest chrome and this website is unusable. For a page designed
to give me advice on how to make better web pages, it does about 100% less
working than I would expect.

~~~
binarydreams
can you explain on how the website is unusable ? The website does work fine in
Chrome, FF, Opera, IE9+.

Please tell me more (with screenshots if possible), will be helpful. Thanks!

~~~
dgunn
<http://i.imgur.com/WBNjE.png> is an image that shows a big part of the
problem. It adds vert and horiz scroll bars. That means some buttons which you
may need are hidden. When you scroll down to use the buttons, they just move
the page to a hash anchor it appears. This is really bad. If I made this, I
would take it down and not show people.

------
liquidise
Nifty and all, but there is a lot to be said for picking the right tool for a
job. Unfortunately, ~600 lines of css seems a bit excessive to achieve this
effect.

------
TomGullen
I'm using Chrome 18.0.1025.152 m and it's incredibly buggy and unusable! It
might just be me though, I've been having a lot of problems with Chrome
recently

~~~
kushsolitary
I'm on 18.0.1025.162 and it works fine for me. Can you show me a screenshot or
a video/screencast (using screenr) of how it performs in your browser?

~~~
bmelton
I'm on Chrome in OSX and it's also buggy for me, but um... in another thread,
you said that it only works in Opera, Safari and Firefox?

Is it supposed to work in Chrome?

~~~
kushsolitary
My bad, it only works in Chrome*, Safari and Firefox. What is buggy in it? can
you show me a vid?

------
mirsadm
Using Chrome as well and I thought it was broken but then I tried it in
Firefox and it looks the same. So my guess is it just looks broken to most of
us.

------
Loque_k
As cool as it looks, I disagree with the idea of doing the animation in the
CSS doc... dont know why. Maybe I am just wrong or stuck in the past :¬)

~~~
tangue
I find the concept cleaner than doing it javascript but I had to admit that
when I look to the source code, it looks a bit weird to me too.

Maybe we need some kind of CSS framework for animations, which will simplify
all animations in the same way Jquery abstracts the DOM.

